# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Two Year RTW trip done..... post-RTW travel resume help and questions

## travelworld

Hey all, kind of funny because I was in the forums quite a bit before I left for my two year trip and now I'm back looking for advice again.  A quick word of advice from someone who has just finished their RTW trip to people who are considering of doing a RTW trip.... DO IT!!!  The toughest thing was quiting my job, but once I told my boss that I'm leaving, it was easy as pie.  Quitting and going traveling was the best decision I have ever made in my life.  It was the most amazing thing I have ever done.


I will post more about my travels later, but since cash flow is the current problem these days, work on my resume has unfortunately taken a bit of a priority.  Here is my basic situation: I worked at an engineering company for 3 years after graduating college, gag awesome work experience, then I took off for my trip.  So I now have a two year gap of work experience that I need to fill in on the resume. I am definitely mentioning the trip in my resume (I read another post from a couple of years ago where people did not put their trip on there, seems like that is just more trying to hide it).

The trip was a hugely positive thing in my life.  I grew a lot and have a whole new perspective on life and what I want to do.  I had amazing ups and downs.  Met amazing people.  Learned tons of things.  All these things changed me for the better.  I'm just not sure how to convey all of this on a resume.  If a recruiter has done some extended travel, I think they would immediate recognize what I gained from it.  The problem is that most recruiters have probably not done an extended trip.

So I am struggling with content and how to reach the non-travel recruiter.  What is the best way to put it on my resume?  Do I put it in experience section?  Do I put it in a travel section (at the top or at the bottom?)?  I did not do any volunteer work (probably my biggest regret actually, please move the bashing comments to another post, I deserve it).

What I guess I am looking for is to hear what some other people did and how it turned out for them.  

Here is what I have right now for that section in my resume:

 Traveled through Europe, Central and South America on a self-funded and self-organized trip
 Demonstrating adaptability, independence, confidence, organization, and on-the-go problem solving
 Became fluent in the various Spanish dialects and allowed me to become interculturally educated

Interested to see how other people did on their job search after their RTW trip.  What were you biggest hurdles?  Any advice?  thanks

chuck

----------


## yangkuki

Hoping for good results

----------

